# Switching food



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

Anybody have some good resources for starting your havanese on a homemade diet because right now Lucy is eating commercial food and I don't think it's the healthiest food she could eat plus she is being extra picky right now.
Thanks


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes , in my opinion it's best to consult with a nutritionist. Sabine does this for a number of us on the forum. She is very reasonable, check out her site first at The Dog Food Project. Her email is there as welll a link to her email address [email protected] All this is done online.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I have homecooked using Sabine's directions and 'recipie' for nearly 2 yrs. highly recommend her if you are going the homecooking route!


----------

